
JetBrains the State of Developer Ecosystem 2019 - rmason
https://www.jetbrains.com/lp/devecosystem-2019/
======
amaccuish
Unrelated, JetBrains have an office in Novosibirsk. I had the privilege of
studying at the university there, wonderful place, and as someone who dislikes
hot weather, the climate was great :)

------
LordHog
The results may be slightly skewed towards the languages/market segments their
tools target. I have been an embedded developer since the late 90's and have a
CLion license, but since they don't fully support Make files out of the box
this tool doesn't fit within my development flow. One of the problems with
CLion is its steadfast reliance on the output of the build to support
CTAGS/Intellisense (sorry, I forget their specific terminology).

------
milkytron
The response to the last question, "What is your commute to work/university
like?" really surprised me. I thought the overwhelming majority would be by
car.

~~~
notdang
Seems that the majority of respondents were not from US

